

Ask HN: How do I as a layman get involved with speech recognition? - allsystemsgo

It seems apparent that speech recognition will be pretty pervasive in a lot of future technologies. How do I get involved?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22open+source+speech+recogn...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22open+source+speech+recognition%22)

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-
alias%3D...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-
alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=speech+recognition)

<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/>

<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/>

<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/research/>

[http://arxiv.org/find/all/1/all:+AND+speech+recognition/0/1/...](http://arxiv.org/find/all/1/all:+AND+speech+recognition/0/1/0/all/0/1)

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/search?q=speech+recognition&...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/search?q=speech+recognition&submit=Search&sort=rlv&t=doc)

I'd start by playing with Sphinx. It's a pre-made library that will let you
get started with speech reco at an application level. If you just want to
build apps that use speech recognition, it might be all you need. If you want
to do research into cutting edge speech recognition technologies, dig into the
papers and stuff on arxiv and citeseer, and follow that "research" link from
the Sphinx wiki.

------
skram
If you want to get up and running in a SaaS kind-of-way, check out Tropo.com.
Great developer support.

